# 10 mo old "OB"



## luvsables (May 7, 2007)

Wanted to share our session from yesterday. I am very happy with Malachai's progress, especially when I had to go back and change some things, oh the joys of training.


----------



## Bama4us (Oct 24, 2009)

Wow, Great job, both of you! Bear just graduated basic OB last week and we start advanced on the 8th. Wish I could keep Bear as focused as your dog is to you. He still wants to bark at the other pups in class. Whats your secret?


----------



## luvsables (May 7, 2007)

Thanks, I taught Kai to focus at a very young age and added distractions as he got older. As you see in the video he does get distracted with the other dogs there but now I have added small pops with the leash to teach him that no matter what is going on you focus on me. All the fun comes from me and only me when we are working no matter what is going on around him.


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Great job!!! Love the video!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Your left turning if fabulous


----------



## luvsables (May 7, 2007)

Thanks all, I don't know if I remember how to do a right turn, LOL


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Really nice!! You guys look great!


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

How do you do that with the left turns?


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Loved the crazy boxer in the beginning!

And could your puppy be wagging his tail any harder thru most of that boring boring obedience!!! :wild: GREAT JOB!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

That is great! Good job to both of you, he has great positioning and love the tail wag, too!


----------



## luvsables (May 7, 2007)

Thanks everyone for the nice comments. Missy I guess I got lucky with Kai because the day I brought him home at 3 mo he moved his rear like that automatically, never had to train it. I think I have a video of him when he much younger and he moved his rear like that then. He loves to work and always happy doing it, just one of the many things I love about him.


----------



## luvsables (May 7, 2007)

Here he is at 6mo old, WOW how times flies.





 
and at 3mo old just doing positions


----------



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

That was awesome! How did you get such great focus?


----------



## luvsables (May 7, 2007)

Thanks. Teaching him from a pup that you look at me and stay in position you get your reward. Having lots of drive for the ball/food help alot but temperment plays a big role. I teach my dogs that all the fun comes directly from me and no where else.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I like that you are sharing videos of the progression. Don't stop!


----------



## luvsables (May 7, 2007)

I love going back and seeing how far we have come in such a short time. Will be awesome to look back to when he is fully mature.


----------



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)

Can you come to Arizona and teach both my dog and I? Haha. You're both incredible!


----------



## Joker (Sep 15, 2006)

Very nice Denice I'll look forward to seeing you on the field BH this summer?


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

The position thing is interesting, I've always taught my older two when they understood heeling to then add in pivots, hmm I should try the position thing like that with Akbar since I haven't done much with him yet.


----------



## luvsables (May 7, 2007)

Thanks Mike. Kai will be old enough for the BH in July but not doing it until he I feel he is 110% ready. Still have alot of work ahead of us.


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

Hi Denise
Lookin VERY GOOD!!
I see you back working him with food, great drive and energy!!


----------



## luvsables (May 7, 2007)

Thanks Brian, he was just to loaded with the ball and food works great for him.


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

He looks great! Good job!


----------



## doxsee (Jun 14, 2007)

Great job!


----------



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

hey denise, are you training with Troy S.?


----------



## luvsables (May 7, 2007)

Thanks all, @ Steve I have worked with Troy in protection when our TD is not avail but the OB has been done by me.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Very nice job!


----------



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

nice work, i love the focus


----------



## luvsables (May 7, 2007)

Thanks


----------

